

Ask HN:Is there any research available about effectiveness of video tutorials  - digamber_kamat

I am looking out for any credible research done to find out if spoken tutorials like Khan Academy are really effective as they are generally perceived.<p>What kind of effect will it have on learning when done by an isolated individual or when assisted by a real but no so trained teacher etc.
======
3dFlatLander
I vaguely recall a study done many years ago that looked at the ability of
people to recall information they had seen in documentary style movies. Try as
I may, I can't seem to find it. Check out "Journal of Experimental Psychology:
Learning, Memory, and Cognition" if you want a boatload of interesting info on
learning (I may have seen the aforementioned study in there, but I doubt it).

It wouldn't be out of the question, given the modern understanding of learning
and memory formation, to say that not much can be learned from simply watching
content. For real benefit, the information has to be looked at a few times,
and applied through practice.

~~~
digamber_kamat
Thanks a lot for suggesting the journal. Its my job to narrow down my search.
We are pitching for a government project and hence we need strong positive
evidence.

